# Let the wet sanding begin...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

temp got up to around 60 today so i laid on a few more coats of high build and guide coated the whole car with 180 laser straight, shot one more heavy coat to wet sand out. Also got my trunk battery set up finished and ready for install. have work the rest of the week so motor may be going in this weekend so if i ding it i can still touch up before paint. Getting closer.....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I HATE SANDING !!!!!!!:willy:.....looking good bro. post some pics while you are blocking it out! Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell yeah!! good job. Nice to see it in primer..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hard sanding is all done E, guide coated it all after two double wet coats and started sanding a quarter to see how it looked. Well once i started there was no way i was gonna leave it a blotchy mess any longer so i buckled down and got-r-done. hopefully get motor in this weekend and work on the wetsanding a panel at a time back to front at my leisure, hoping to get it in color by the end of the month and start re-assembly on schedule for May driving season...have just kept telling myself what i tell my re-modeling customer when i am demo'ing their kitchen...have to make it look like crap before i can make it look pretty. Yes Jet it's great to see it all back in one color at least, body line all straight and sharp, got that door cowl gap back in spec, cannot wait to see it in the Bahama Blue, should pop nice....i will take a vid if we get the motor up and running, installed the 2 1/2" exhaust over the weekend, i always notice when the tailpipes look off kilter on the 66-67's, i like them to be right below the reverse lights, never realized what a pain in the A** it would be to get them straight and even. What kinda tips are you guys planing on using?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It is true....They do look worse before they look better!!:lol: I am going with headers 2 or 2 1/8 primaries into 3 1/2" collectors.....3"pipes, muffs, 3"tails to "splitter tips" like on a 65 GTO........thats the plan anyway....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like the splitters down tips also E, unique to Pontiacs


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

come on. make that extra step. take the mirror off. that will be a spot that will be difficult to shoot around. also take some 2/4 pieces and wedge the trunk hinge down. they will get in the way of shooting inside the rear window sail panel.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

freethinker said:


> come on. make that extra step. take the mirror off. that will be a spot that will be difficult to shoot around. also take some 2/4 pieces and wedge the trunk hinge down. they will get in the way of shooting inside the rear window sail panel.


I'm sure he hasn't just got there yet, work is work and everything takes time.. Nice progress!!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Free those Details will be taken care of, was not planning on spraying it when i got up as our weather here has been all over the map, but i decided to take advantage of a narrow window, and had to bust A** to mask, spray 2-coats, guide and block, and spray again in a 6 hour span as i am a one man show on this one. And the mirror is un mounted and when i sprayed it i pulled it away and hung it from a wire on the ceiling.....thanks for the suggestions. I do realize i am not a pro and am just trying to give myself every chance of having a "good" job on it with my limited experience and conditions. It's not a 6000.00 paint job for the simple reason i don't have 6k to throw at it and the whole rest of the car has only about that much into it....it is by all accounts a "budget Build" so what if it ends up a 10 footer, It's MY 10 footer and i can blame no one but the guy who did all the work...ME! Find that much more rewarding than throwing 20 thousand at a car that at best will be worth 10-12 and having no connection to it other than writing a check and pressing the gas pedal....:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good man!!
Are you planning on running two batteries?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking great, and that color will really scream at you. The paint on my '67 was shot in the shop where I worked as a tech after hours for $200 in materials almost 20 years ago. The only stuff wrong with it is the stuff I screwed up...it was a "5 footer" paint job, though, and came out nicer than the "pro" job on my '65. It's still on the car, and still looks fine for a "driver" which is what all cars should be. You're doing it yourself out of labor of love, you're getting it done, and you're doing a great job!! Hang in there, it gets tedious!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Rukee and GeeTee, The battery set-up is from a boat i sold to make room for the car and since i was planning on moving battery to the trunk for room for the cold air intakes, figured i would put it to use. Made it to fit the rear bulkhead on the boat and with one piece of angle iron in the trunk it will bolt right in. Also have two brand new NAPA dual purpose batteries. Guess if i needed a jump i would have one... Agree with you GeeTee, have seen some less than perfect Paint shop jobs and heard countless horror stories on others cars...decided to take the plunge and am in it to the tune of around 600.00 for materials so worst case at least the body is done and protected, and i can get the car on the road, it will be driven (in good weather) and garaged (heated). To tell you the truth i am happy with it, and i am a bit of a perfectionist, and cars without flaws live on trailers.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have one side wet sanded down to 600, looking good so far. 600 when wet shows a nice distortion free gloss, I can stand back and look at it 3/4 angle and the parallel reflection of the garage door rails is dead straight down the whole side of the car. Had a few waves in the quarter sills so i took them down with 180 and will spray them again and wet sand back down.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> have one side wet sanded down to 600, looking good so far. 600 when wet shows a nice distortion free gloss, I can stand back and look at it 3/4 angle and the parallel reflection of the garage door rails is dead straight down the whole side of the car. Had a few waves in the quarter sills so i took them down with 180 and will spray them again and wet sand back down.


Very nice!!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Bear it's coming along nicely, off to sand the other side, gonna be 70 this weekend so we may see some color go down, at least the inside trunk lid...<fingers crossed> 
s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?start=0

Brian


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

body is all set for re-mask and color next weekend, broke out the color and clear for the back side of the trunk lid today to check the match. 3 coats color and two coats clear, will get another of clear when i spray the car.




























1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great Brian........arty: Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks E, color is real close to the barrier blue original with a kick of very fine metal flake

heres the original trunk as i got it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like you're almost ready for summer!!!! I still have a way to go...:willy::lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

getting there slowly but surely...yeah the putting together and taking apart must be killing you E, sometimes it seems like we are going backwards but it will all be worth it when they are on the road.....:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

looks great man. well done. can't wait to begin some work on mine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Think you'll be shooting color this weekend??????? E


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Good work man. I like the color too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys....No E, we are gonna drop in the motor this weekend so if we ding the primer i can still touch it up....waiting on a few contracts to come through if all goes well, i am gonna rent a booth for base and clear they have Iwata guns and a brand new booth and compressor system with baking lamps....think its worth the two hundred....getting close though Hope to have a vid clip when we breath life into the 463.......:cheers


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking GREAT! That car is gonna be nice... look forward to hearing the motor, and seeing that awesome color!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

well worth the $200 IMHO.:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep E, when i was spraying the clear my fan on the gun was crapping out, also my compressor has a hard time keeping up when continuously spraying so i figure i it's a bargain to be able to use all the professional equipment and a good clean booth to spray in.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

$200 bucks is CHEAP to get access to all that great equipment. It will make all your efforts so far look even better when you have a smooth clean finish on top. Hard to get that kind of finish at home. If I could find a rental place like that around here I might consider doing my own body/paint.

Looks really great so far, you're going to have a sweet ride when all the work is done!

Jeff


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff, try the local High Schools and trade schools. our HS got a grant to re-do all their equipment and use the funds from renting to finance the automotive club...happy to contribute to that, and the new equipment is a bonus.


----------

